# 1959 John Deere 95 combine!



## FITBMX (Jul 7, 2017)

These are some photos I took for my brother, he just finished repainting it!
C&C welcome! 

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8


----------



## tirediron (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 7, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice!



I know you would like an old machine like this!  It is going out to go out to cut wheat this weekend, if it doesn't rain again!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 7, 2017)

10' head?


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice. Did he do the mechanical restoration, or was it just well taken care of.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow, great job! Must have been a big job too! I painted an Oliver last year and that was a lot of work and all I had to do was prep parts, prime, and paint. The owner did all the disassemble and assemble.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 8, 2017)

Looks brand new.  Nice job on the photos.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice restoration! Needs some wheat dust residue, just a little bit, to _take some of the new off _of that fresh paint job! I was a sidehill combine operator in wheat and oats in my youth. So, I love seeing older combines.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 8, 2017)

tirediron said:


> 10' head?



16'. In 1959 this would have been a beast! My brother would have rather had a JD 45 with a 10' header, but this is what came up for sale.  These combines are getting really hard to find. 



smoke665 said:


> Nice. Did he do the mechanical restoration, or was it just well taken care of.



Thanks. It had been shedded it's whole life, but it has quite a bit of wear. Mechanically all he had to do was braze some patches on a few auger tubes, fuel pump, and cleaned the fuel tank. It runs great! 



jcdeboever said:


> Wow, great job! Must have been a big job too! I painted an Oliver last year and that was a lot of work and all I had to do was prep parts, prime, and paint. The owner did all the disassemble and assemble.


 
Thanks! All he pulled off was the header boards, wheels, and inspection plates. Other than that he taped everything, including the belts. For prep all we do is clean off the loose paint, and what oil/grease we can. It is a farm grade paint job, but that is plenty good for us.  



snowbear said:


> Looks brand new.  Nice job on the photos.



Thanks!  



Derrel said:


> Nice restoration! Needs some wheat dust residue, just a little bit, to _take some of the new off _of that fresh paint job! I was a sidehill combine operator in wheat and oats in my youth. So, I love seeing older combines.



It gets it's wheat dusting today!  
I would hate cutting on slopes! You probably ran one of those tilting combines then.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes, a sidehill combine has four wheels, each one hydraulically driven and each one independently raising or lowering its corner of the machine to keep it level on hillsides...VERY scary until you learn to have faith in the pendulum that swings in the gearcase in 90-weight oil, automatically raising or lowering the wheels independedtly within a second or less as conditions change. I could tell you some stories on steep,steep hills! The worst part is the end of a row on a ridgeline 200 feet above the Willamette River a half-mile below! One front wheel right up by the cab, the other wheel down-slope, eight feet below your feet. When you come to the row end and crank the wheel, you hear the hydraulics scream and whine and whew!!! Did not tip over even with a quarter-ton of wheat in the bin!

I hope the JD gets a good workout, and that she's got the separator set up and tuned perfectly for the wheat you guys thresh!


----------



## Designer (Jul 8, 2017)

A couple of days ago I saw some photos of combines that took the short way down the hill.  Some were so mashed up it was hard to make out which end was which.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 8, 2017)

Designer said:


> A couple of days ago I saw some photos of combines that took the short way down the hill.  Some were so mashed up it was hard to make out which end was which.



That's scary! My family was in dirt work construction, my grandpa was killed in an accident, and my dad nearly lost both legs. So we are insanely careful around machinery.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 8, 2017)

A buddy of mine once said "Every man that's never owned a John Deere wishes he did". I don't really think EVERY man even knows what a Deere is, but I know that THIS man would love one. 

Great set and great work on the paint!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 8, 2017)

Peeb said:


> A buddy of mine once said "Every man that's never owned a John Deere wishes he did". I don't really think EVERY man even knows what a Deere is, but I know that THIS man would love one.
> 
> Great set and great work on the paint!



Thanks! I am back and forth on John Deere, I was never much for the two cylinder tractors. I always go along really well with Allis Chalmers tractors.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 8, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Yes, a sidehill combine has four wheels, each one hydraulically driven and each one independently raising or lowering its corner of the machine to keep it level on hillsides...VERY scary until you learn to have faith in the pendulum that swings in the gearcase in 90-weight oil, automatically raising or lowering the wheels independedtly within a second or less as conditions change. I could tell you some stories on steep,steep hills! The worst part is the end of a row on a ridgeline 200 feet above the Willamette River a half-mile below! One front wheel right up by the cab, the other wheel down-slope, eight feet below your feet. When you come to the row end and crank the wheel, you hear the hydraulics scream and whine and whew!!! Did not tip over even with a quarter-ton of wheat in the bin!
> 
> I hope the JD gets a good workout, and that she's got the separator set up and tuned perfectly for the wheat you guys thresh!



I bet you kept good hoses on those axle control cylinders. The idea of blowing a hose at a time like that in terrifying!!! What model combine did you run? 
Didn't get far cutting today, had a few issues, but we got them sorted. It is still running rich for some reason, I don't know why. So we need to mess with the carb, and try to get it straightened out.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 8, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> ...It is still running rich for some reason, I don't know why. So we need to mess with the carb, and try to get it straightened out.


-RPM set correctly at operating temp?
-Mixture needle not bent or worn?
-Accelerator/boost pump (if fitted) working properly?
-Choke fully open?


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 9, 2017)

tirediron said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > ...It is still running rich for some reason, I don't know why. So we need to mess with the carb, and try to get it straightened out.
> ...



The choke cable is messed up and I haven't had time to mess with it, I will unhook it and wire the choke open and see if that helps. It could be partially closed, good thinking, I hate it when I miss something simple! LOL 
We haven't rebuilt to carb on this yet, so far it hasn't needed it. This actually has the same carb as several pickups made in the same time, so that makes parts easier to get.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > FITBMX said:
> ...


If you haven't rebuilt the carb, and the cable isn't the issue, pull out the mixture valve.  I've seen a  LOT of issues resulting from needle valves worn too much, bent, threads stripped, etc.  Hopefully the cable, as that's an easy fix.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 9, 2017)

tirediron said:


> If you haven't rebuilt the carb, and the cable isn't the issue, pull out the mixture valve. I've seen a LOT of issues resulting from needle valves worn too much, bent, threads stripped, etc. Hopefully the cable, as that's an easy fix.



Even a carb rebuild isn't a big deal, we have rebuilt lots of carbs through the years.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > If you haven't rebuilt the carb, and the cable isn't the issue, pull out the mixture valve. I've seen a LOT of issues resulting from needle valves worn too much, bent, threads stripped, etc. Hopefully the cable, as that's an easy fix.
> ...


Totally get that; on a unit like that one, it's probably a 20 minute job and will take longer to get off the manifold than to rebuild it.  Just suggesting the needle valve as another possible culprit.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 10, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Totally get that; on a unit like that one, it's probably a 20 minute job and will take longer to get off the manifold than to rebuild it. Just suggesting the needle valve as another possible culprit.



I will need to buy a new gallon can of carb soak, a few weeks ago I was walking past and noticed a puddle around it. The dang can spring a leak in the house!!! Thank it was on an unfinished floor that is just plywood.  that was a waist of money, stupid cheap can. I am going with a different brand next time.


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 10, 2017)

Awesome set!


----------

